# dump questions about lawn mower



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I would have a professional equipment shop take a look at it.

You say you changed the spark plug, are you SURE that its the right one?

I'm not a mechanic, but I do know that lawnmower, weedeater, chainsaw engines and the like, are not complex at all. There are at least one of two things missing if it isn't running.

spark and/or fuel.

If it dies, pull your spark plug immediately. If its wet with gasoline, that means either you've got no spark or not enough spark for some reason, OR too much fuel. If this is the case, and you try to start it again, you're not going to get it to start because the cylinder is flooded, and the plug is too wet to spark.

If its not wet at all, that means you're not getting enough fuel. I can't tell you how to fix it, but these should help diagnose it, and allow you to research further.

Good luck


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

Most lawnmower engines nowadays are 4-cycle. 2-cycle engines normally require that the fuel and oil be mixed in the tank; 4-cycle is basically the same setup as your car.

Does the lawnmower have a choke on it? Typically this sets you up with a rich fuel mixture for the cold start, then you need to set it to the "run" position which is more lean, to actually keep the engine running properly.

Alan's other suggestions are good. Best thing you can do right now is to have a pro check everything over, and then show you how to operate it properly so that you can use it more than a couple times a year. With the amount of use that the engine is getting, the carburator almost certainly needs to be cleaned.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks for answering, the mower I have don't have a choke on it. It has a red pump where you pump it three times before pulling the string when starting from cold...

last time I used it for 10 minutes or so seems working fine.... anyway. thanks for answering


----------



## DIY In King George (Jan 7, 2007)

I know its been awhile since anyone has answered this post, but I just joined.

The symptom of runing for awhile, then when hot is begins to sputter then shutoff, this is a sign of the armature (the component that creates the spark) is beginning to break down. When it cools off it operates ok until hot again. I recommend you to have an authorized service tech confirm this & perform the needed repair.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if it requires repair, I probably dump it away ... will try again next summar... I got it from discounted house, come in new for somthing over one hundred bucks...


----------



## SawHorse (Jan 24, 2007)

I sounds like you have a 2 stroke engine and if you do you are supposed to mix 2 stroke oil with your gas. If it is a 2 stroke and you are not putting oil in the gas it may be over heating not to mention damaging the engine horribly. It should say on the gas cap if it is. Do you have an owners manual? Better have a look at it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

But the mower also has a thing to put oil in separately or changing oil procedure is required.... does that mean it could still be a 2 stoke engine ?


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> But the mower also has a thing to put oil in separately or changing oil procedure is required.... does that mean it could still be a 2 stoke engine ?


No, it is a four stroke.


----------



## BusTech (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds to me like you may have a Toro handmower with a Tecumseh engine on it. The red primer button on the side of the carburetor kind of gives me that inkling. My professional opinion would be don't try to mess with it yourself. Take it to a reputable dealer and have them go through it and when you go back to pick it up ask them to explain to you how to PROPERLY use it. The problem you are explaining sounds all too familiar. Probably has a contaminated fuel system or it's vapor locking. If I knew the model number of your mower I'd have a better idea but my best guess without seeing it is the gas cap isn't venting properly and/or the fuel just isn't fresh enough.

GoodLuck!


----------

